# Kakariko Village on guitar



## Quincy (Jul 8, 2011)

Hia all, I broke up with my GF this morning so I decided to put out my emotions by playing/writing a song on the guitar. I've decided that this would be Kakariko Village theme from OoT.

Can you guys say what you think? (Note: I just wrote this and played this for one of the first times so mistakes will be there)

http://soundcloud.com/kosterkont/kakariko-village-v2


----------



## TheDreamLord (Jul 8, 2011)

Quincy said:
			
		

> Hia all, I broke up with my GF this morning so I decided to put out my emotions by playing/writing a song on the guitar. I've decided that this would be Kakariko Village theme from OoT.
> 
> Can you guys say what you think? (Note: I just wrote this and played this for one of the first times so mistakes will be there)
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/kosterkont/kakariko-village-v2









 U ok?
U did it very well btw


----------



## Quincy (Jul 8, 2011)

TheDreamLord said:
			
		

> Quincy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I'm fine, as I said I put out my emotions trough guitar playing. But thanks for asking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 8, 2011)

Nicely played


----------



## ianrulz1 (Jul 8, 2011)

not bad man but your guitar needs tuning =]


----------



## Quincy (Jul 8, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Nicely played
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty new strings, so the bad-ass detunes very quickly


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice played, but needs a little tuning, though.


----------



## Quincy (Jul 8, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Nice played, but needs a little tuning, though.


As said before. New strings, you know the hassle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And to realize I've been only playing for 2 years


----------



## Sop (Jul 8, 2011)

It was OK.
Do you have tabs for it?


----------



## Quincy (Jul 8, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> It was OK.
> Do you have tabs for it?


For the background I used this one:
http://tabs.ultimate-guitar.com/k/koji_kon...ge_ver3_tab.htm

For the melody.. Yea I've written the melody myself but I'll see if I can type that one out for you.
MELODY:
E||--------------------------------------3-----------------------|
B||--------------------------5----------------------------------|
G||--------------5------------------5----------------------5----|
D||---------5----------5------------------------------5---------|
A||--------------------------------------------------------------|
E||--------------------------------------------------------------|



-------------------3------3----5-------------5----3------------------|
-------5-------------------------------------------------5------5----|
--------------5-----------------------4------------------------------|
--5------------------------------------------------------------------|
---------------------------------------------------------------------|
---------------------------------------------------------------------|



-----------------------------------------------------------------------|
--5------3-------------------------------------3-----------------------|
--------------5------------5----5------4-----------5------------------|
-----------------------------------------------------------5------3----|
-----------------------------------------------------------------------|
-----------------------------------------------------------------------|



---------------------------------------------------------------3----|
---------------------------------------------3-----------------------|
--------------------------5----5------4-----------5-----------------|
--2----3------5----2------------------------------------5----------|
---------------------------------------------------------------------|
---------------------------------------------------------------------|



----------------------------||
--6------5-----3----------||
-----------------------5----||
----------------------------||
----------------------------||
----------------------------||

Use it wisely as it was a HELL to type this out.


----------



## Yumi (Jul 8, 2011)

Aw...beautifully done. -tear-


----------



## Quincy (Jul 8, 2011)

Escapa said:
			
		

> Aw...beautifully done. -tear-


Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No negative comments so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Holy cow! A purple one is reading one of MY topics


----------



## R2DJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow that felt so soothing! Way to unleash your emotions


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 8, 2011)

Music is a great way to express emotions (and vent anger on if you have it)

Better than me I guess. Whenever I feel down I'll throw the yellow pages on the floor


----------



## Quincy (Jul 8, 2011)

R2DJ said:
			
		

> Wow that felt so soothing! Way to unleash your emotions
> I know, right?
> 
> 
> ...


the Yellow Pages.. You mean like the fone book for corps?


----------



## Delta517 (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice played! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got a little sad when it were over though... The powerz of the rewind button!


----------



## Quincy (Jul 8, 2011)

Delta517 said:
			
		

> Nice played!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao. I don't play _that_ good.

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These are the reactions I like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Bad comment may also be given lol)


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2011)

Awesome. Wow. You know how to express emotions.


----------



## Pendor (Jul 8, 2011)

ianrulz1 said:
			
		

> not bad man but your guitar needs tuning =]


+1

It was okay. It's a fairly easy song to play anyway (just the arpeggios and the melody) so you can't possibly ruin it.

Try Vale's Theme from Golden Sun, I love that song (dunno why) and it's easy to play too. I kinda played it by ear once but never bothered to finish.

There has always been a lack of covers from that game which I find strange. It has some really good tracks.


----------



## Quincy (Jul 9, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> Awesome. Wow. You know how to express emotions.


Thank you


----------



## Quincy (Jul 9, 2011)

Pendor said:
			
		

> ianrulz1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not easy? Check out the tabs:
http://www.gametabs.net/golden-sun/vale


----------



## Pendor (Jul 16, 2011)

Quincy said:
			
		

> Pendor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read again, I never said it was hard to play, I said the exact opposite.

I rather play something by ear, most tabs really suck


----------



## Ikki (Jul 16, 2011)

It was okay. I'm kind of a tuning Nazi so that annoyed me quite a lot but that's me.

It was good overall.


----------



## Quincy (Sep 11, 2011)

I am thinking of redoing this song once (and if) I am done fixing my guitar. Who agrees?


----------

